# egg cartons



## sicnarf (Feb 28, 2006)

I was just thinking about using a bunch of egg cartons to line the inside of my grow cabinet. This would act as an insulator and sound barrier. I could hang mylar over the cartons for light reflection. Anyone ever try this? discus


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 1, 2006)

If you want to be really stealthy:  Get an electronic ballast, pump filter bag, put felt pads under anything vibrating, also get the biggest carbon filter you can to be more quite and prolong fan life.  I have found that buy doing these steps you can significantly lower operating volumes.  I haven't messed with eggcartons before.


----------

